# Eldar Rumours.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

A metric ton of Eldar rumours here... Get em while they're hot:
MadCowCrazy: Added on March 2nd
Source


> via an Anonymous Source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Just read your report with your new elder army.
> 
> A couple notes that you might find interesting:
> ...






> Via Stickmonkey
> 
> 
> I have some very early Eldar rumors. First let me start with a very clear disclaimer:
> ...





> via Romanus (note:A little extra salt here)
> 
> 
> heard that they have played with Wave serpents Energy Shields becoming weaker, in that they loose there negative effects against melta etc. Still these are playtesting rumors at this stage so subject to a huge variable of change.
> ...





> Eldargal jumps in to say:
> 
> 
> New Avatar sculpt
> ...





> via Kirby
> 
> plastic Warpspiders/Everguard
> plastic Skycharriots/Shining Spears
> ...





> More Via Kirby.
> 
> The Avatar of the Young King
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the Eldar spirit warrior is just the eldar bright stallion knight from epic and as much as i would love to see it realised i think its just wish listing.

Eldar rumours are always nice to see, but these days until i see a WD entry i just think they are all wish listing.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All sounds good to me. Nothing on Eldrad or new Phoenix Lord models specifically though :/

Court of the Young King thingy could be the new Avatar model lost in translation?

Spirit warrior could be an eldar reply to the Dreadknight?

Eldar Dragon Raiders? Eh?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Really would like to get excited - I'd be a very happy player if 'resin box Dragon Riders' came through. But it just looks kinda like wishlishting.

I would love it if everything on this list happened though... 
Thanks for bringing it to us


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Eldar Dragon Raiders? Eh?


 
That'd be eldar exodites - from second ed. No models but they were in the codex


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Dragon riders are exodites. Think sci-fi cold one knights and you're in the right area

Edit: dammit ninja'd lol


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh I remember them... I just remember them looking ridiculously out of place in an army that has a level of technological transcendence unmatched.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, there are ways of making Exodites fit in. After all, the Space Wolves have giant puppies. I have ALWAYS wanted decent Exodites...

And 'Xentarch' might well be a new level of character between Exarch and Autarch / Phoenix Lord. They wouldn't take something so deeply entrenched in Eldar as the Exarch as remove it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll give Kirby some credit... He's from 3++ and most people are crediting it as the new Faeit12... Still, I'll admit some sounds a bit wishlisty, but plausible.

Stickmonkey and Eldargal are known to be pretty damn close to right with what they post though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Same with the Phoenix Lords though.

If they are removed/replaced (other than having NEW BLASTED SCULPTS) I will kill.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Have to wonder what they might do though.... Look how they completely rewrote Necrons for instance...

Guess we'll have to wait for C:CSM to see just how much they're willing to change things.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Have to wonder what they might do though.... Look how they completely rewrote Necrons for instance...
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait for C:CSM to see just how much they're willing to change things.


Hoping Kelly has more respect for what has been laid down in fluff than Ward does.

Edit: Assuming he will be the Author.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Eldar are an established codex, not a reintroduction. They have been there for decades, and Jez's figures are still the basis for all the sculpts, they've only been reposed over the years. 

Don't expect a complete reworking. New stuff, adjustments to stuff, stuff in plastic, new layers of characters, new vehicles, but I think the core will remain as it is, just modified.
If it ain't broke...

And I believe Phil has been quoted somewhere as not wanting to be "The Eldar Guy". Doesn't mean he *isn't* writing it, but means it's likely someone else might be having a go...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> And I believe Phil has been quoted somewhere as not wanting to be "The Eldar Guy". Doesn't mean he *isn't* writing it, but means it's likely someone else might be having a go...


This... given he's rumoured to be writing the CSM codex, have to wonder if he'd be given 2 so close together when its either Tau or Eldar after them by current counts.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I like everything. That will be all.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

As said before, it is nice to see some Eldar rumors pop up, but it could and most likely will be a loooong time until we hear any juicy bits, like Chaos right now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> I'll give Kirby some credit... He's from 3++ and most people are crediting it as the new Faeit12... Still, I'll admit some sounds a bit wishlisty, but plausible.
> 
> Stickmonkey and Eldargal are known to be pretty damn close to right with what they post though.


To be fair Faeit212 gathers information and makes consolidated posts. He occasionally gets new stuff direct, but most of it is 3rd or 4th hand (much like most of what we have here), but he's good about keeping on top of the stuff so I hit up his site a lot (plus it's not blocked from work).

3++ on the other hand doesn't do a lot of reposting and seems to be gathering information more directly. How good their source(s) is(are) remains to be seen, but it's nice to see that we're starting to see more valid sources again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

all the rumour mongers lost there integrity when they got hoodwinked by LOTR in Febuary in my eyes, they have all been placed on my list.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> all the rumour mongers lost there integrity when they got hoodwinked by LOTR in Febuary in my eyes, they have all been placed on my list.


What did they miss?

I was in finland for a good lump of feb and was paying no attention.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> all the rumour mongers lost there integrity when they got hoodwinked by LOTR in Febuary in my eyes, they have all been placed on my list.


I still believe thats mostly because no-one cared and as such, no-one was looking for it rather then it being missed.

That said, I'll still stand by the liked of Harry and Stickmonkey. What they do post is at least 90% correct. The other 10% being stuff thats misheard or read or gets chopped or changed at the last minute.

@Gret: When LoTR was last updated, not a single rumour merchant had posted anything about it so no-one knew anything about it until it happened... rather then the norm now of their being vauge rumours, then teh now traditional White Dwarf leak about a week or two beforehand.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> all the rumour mongers lost there integrity when they got hoodwinked by LOTR in Febuary in my eyes, they have all been placed on my list.


As a counter-point, how many knew to ask if there was anything LoTR related coming? Before that it'd been how long exactly since the game had been updated?

And it all comes down to who your source is and where they work. A lot of the rumors we get are 40K related because the people involved deal with either 40K models or the codex books on a regular basis. From what I've heard they tend to keep different sections fairly segregated from each other and control who has access to what. So it's not like your go to guy for 40K will realistically have access to LOTR or Fantasy.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit of an updated list of the rumored models http://www.3plusplus.net/2012/07/update-on-6th-edition-eldar-rumors.html


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Some awesome sounding stuff there, the only thing I would say is odd is how we have gone from almost no information to what amounts to 1-2waves of models - unless it has leaked from a warehouse and GW are very far along with new Eldar - rumours of Q1 2013 don't seem to gel with the amount of info here, I would cry foul on either the info or the release date, I am sitting here hoping that the release date is wrong and GW are ready to pull this out of their sleeves.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll point out the oft quoted Dark Eldar. There stuff was reputedly finished and boxed some 2 years before their initial release....

Seeing this ammount of stuff for something that may still be a year off isn' that far fetched.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That Nuadhu phoenix lord rumour is almost definitely false. Nuadhu Fireheart was an old Saim-Hamm character who rode around on a Vyper. Most likely to be him rather than new Phoenix Lord with the same name.

Apart from that it all sounds very vague for my liking.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> This... given he's rumoured to be writing the CSM codex, have to wonder if he'd be given 2 so close together when its either Tau or Eldar after them by current counts.


The chaos codex was finished months ago (yes, I am positive on this), and Eldar won't be til Feb / march 2013 at the earliest (there's got to be some fantasy to follow the starter set, then there's the Hobbit), more likely late spring / early summer.

If it's an early 2013 release, then the book writing is nearly finished. Models are in and painting is in full swing. Allow 2 months for post production, then 1 month for WD articles, then 3 months as that's the schedule WD run to. 

Given the rumours are all saying "playtesting phase", then expect an autumn release. Personally, I'd expect Sisters before Eldar given the actual evidence out there (and the 18month WDDex to Codex turnover of Blood Angels and Warriors of Chaos).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Personally, I'd expect Sisters before Eldar given the actual evidence out there (and the 18month WDDex to Codex turnover of Blood Angels and Warriors of Chaos).


Nothing against the Eldar players but I'll squee like a teenage fangirl at a boy band concert if Sisters drop in the next 12 months. I really want it to be true, but sadly there isn't much to go on regarding their status in production, modelling, ect lately which makes me a bit sad really.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You just need to know where to look for the hints :wink: I've listed it all in other rumour threads.

Eldar are long overdue an update, but are one of those books that's easy to do, but as a result very hard to come up with new stuff that remains in-line with the masses of backfluff.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> You just need to know where to look for the hints :wink: I've listed it all in other rumour threads.


You know me by now I think. I practically LIVE in this part of Heresy. I recognize your posts and the hints, but I am ACHING for something I can really sink my teeth into instead of just the scraps that fall off of GW's plate.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

SLICING ORBS OF XANDROS

That is all.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I was just thinking about the lack of Eldar rumors here lately, lo and behold!

Everything sounds plausible so far.

I bet the Xentarch are going to become HQ choices. Giving the mechanic to take aspect warriors as troops. Similar to how some previous Dark Eldar upgrade characters have become HQ choices. I have a feeling the standard Exarch will still be an option for the aspect units, or a 1 in 5 type deal to get certain upgrades and items.

Xentarch sound like better-exarchs or worse-phoenix lords. I'm guessing close to an Autarch but with specific special rules for their aspects.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> That Nuadhu phoenix lord rumour is almost definitely false. Nuadhu Fireheart was an old Saim-Hamm character who rode around on a Vyper.


 I was going to say I remember fireheart from 3rd edition eldar codex


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone want to have a go at pronouncing Xentarch and i hope we do get a character on a jetbike, would go well with my saim hann list.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would think it would be pronounced zentark (or that's how I read it anyway) rumours all sound really good to me although I do hope there's more than one new warlock sculpt released and that the avatar isn't changed in size and this new model is just a different option


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Even if half true, i'll be adding to my Eldar Army with plenty of plastic additions, hell i have even warmed to Finecast.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm holding my thumbs that release date is mid rather than late 2013.  Guess a 6th ed. starterbox and certainly something more will come in between Codex:CSM and Codex:Eldar.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

from what i can work out it will be 
deamons this month
starter set next month 
a codex for oct here i cant decide it should be legions but all this eldar has got me hoping 
lotr will be end of the year 
january 2013 you would think da so the brb has 2 up to date armys in it 
so eldar mid 2013 and there will probably be flyers in there some were 
thoughts


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

seermaster said:


> from what i can work out it will be
> deamons this month
> starter set next month
> a codex for oct here i cant decide it should be legions but all this eldar has got me hoping
> ...


At this point I think anything is plausible, the "DE were in the warehouse months ahead" seems interesting, only think I would say is if this is a warehouse leak then they are very early for a Q3-4 release next year. May be going all rose tinted but if they are ready to ship then I would put them much closer to the end of this year.

Apart from the inclusion in the box set is there much weight to CSM in the autumn? The new edition doesn't seem to mess with armies that much (or I am missing something) and armies as MEQ as CSM and Dark Angels really don't need the update yet.

That said it both release ideas seem sensible, if this is a Q3 next year release then I will still have to wait for my mass buying, a nice new shiny bolt on to my apocalypse army would be nice but I can hold off till new plastics turn up - I have enough Eldar till then.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

this isnt a warhouse list this is what i worked out from rumors and common sense really if it does happen that chaos are not being released soon hopfuly the eldar will get some love 
but this is by no means a definat of what is comming out


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> As a counter-point, how many knew to ask if there was anything LoTR related coming? Before that it'd been how long exactly since the game had been updated?
> 
> And it all comes down to who your source is and where they work. A lot of the rumors we get are 40K related because the people involved deal with either 40K models or the codex books on a regular basis. From what I've heard they tend to keep different sections fairly segregated from each other and control who has access to what. So it's not like your go to guy for 40K will realistically have access to LOTR or Fantasy.


Thats it your on the list too!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Thats it your on the list too!!!


Which list exactly? Is this the one that entitles me to a free pony and a bag of candy of my choice or the one that gets me pushed in front of a bus in an attempt to make it look like an accident?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Which list exactly? Is this the one that entitles me to a free pony and a bag of candy of my choice or the one that gets me pushed in front of a bus in an attempt to make it look like an accident?


your on the third list, the list that will make you wish you were on one of those two


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> CSM and Dark Angels really don't need the update yet.


No offence intended, but have you _played_ CSM in 6th? Hell, did you play CSM in 5th?

They really, _really_ need an update. Dark Angels probably need one even more. Seriously, did you ever see any Tacticals from the DA Codex in 5th edition? It was Codex: Terminators for people who like 2+ saves.

Sure Eldar are worthy and all, but I hear a lot more hate on Chaos for their Codex that was shitty in 4th for how much worse it was than 3.5, and in 5th because it sucked compared to all the other Marine books bar DA and BT (and Space Marines weren't even amazing in 5th).

Midnight


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> your on the third list, the list that will make you wish you were on one of those two


Well I don't really need a pony, but a push in front of the bus might get me time off work! :laugh:

EDIT: I missed a post there:



MidnightSun said:


> No offence intended, but have you played CSM in 6th? Hell, did you play CSM in 5th? I did and they were solid if limited and a touch bland. I didn't Double L_ash and enjoyed close games where I won or lost by inches. Maybe it's just me, but those are the kind of games I enjoy anyways._
> 
> They really, really need an update. Dark Angels probably need one even more. Seriously, did you ever see any Tacticals from the DA Codex in 5th edition? It was Codex: Terminators for people who like 2+ saves. _While I disagree with the first sentence in regards to CSM (I'll elaborate more in your next paragraph), I do agree that I haven't seen many instances of Dark Angels, though when I did it was actually for the bikes, not the Terminators._
> 
> ...


Comments in _Yellow_ as always.

TL;DR: CSM aren't bad. They're a book designed for a version of 40K that never came to be. A more tactical game that was less about taking dozens of choices but instead taking basic choices with small adjustments here or there and playing them well. 

Anyone who plays CSM and complains that they're horrible and GW shouldn't have nerfed them either plays a Legion themed army, or is trying to play them like Standard Marines. I can understand the dislike about the Legion specific armies not being a thing anymore, but overall if you're always losing I find that one of the following is likely true:

1. *You're not using units effectively*. Every unit has a strength and a weakness. You need to learn to balance both to use a unit well. For example: Relying on Beserkers to win combat is good, but only if you support them well and screen them so they don't get horribly shot up if they kill their way out of combat.

2. *You're using a net or gimmick based list*. These lists usually have a really powerful combo, but rely on specific conditions to exist or certain units to stay alive to function. And once people know how to break your combo you're done.

3. *You lose all the time.* You're playing against more veteran players, or have just started playing a particular army or army list. You're inexperienced and need to play more. And learn how other people play. Study other people's tacticas, and learn the rules. The better you know the rules the more likely you are to capitalize on the ones that make your army great.

TL;DR the List: Play more games, study the rules and read tacticas. Get rid of your gimmick based list (I see you Fatecrusher!) and learn to play a balanced list that can cover it's bases effectively. And quite blaming everyone when you lose. Own up to the mistakes you made, learn from them and try and improve. Sometimes the table doesn't work for you, or your get bad rolls. These things happen. Deal with it, and move on. It's not life or death, it's just a game.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> No offence intended, but have you _played_ CSM in 6th? Hell, did you play CSM in 5th?
> 
> They really, _really_ need an update. Dark Angels probably need one even more. Seriously, did you ever see any Tacticals from the DA Codex in 5th edition? It was Codex: Terminators for people who like 2+ saves.
> 
> ...


To be fair, yes I did play both CSM and Daemons in 5th and I did just fine. I *hated* the 3.5 codex, it was a bloody nightmare to find anything, and was a mess. It also allowed for truly broken lists that were no fun to play against.

And yes, I'm sure C:SM is imminent. I know the book was finished early this year. I know figures have been going through manufacturing for months. I do hope the release will stop the Chaos players bitching and whinging - theirs is the most frequently updated non-Imperial Codex, and the complaints they all have is not "it's a bad codex" but "it's not 3.5". Some of us have had to wait a lot longer for an update... And Eldar is one of those.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Regarding Chaos Space Marines...
"Theirs is the most frequently updated non-Imperial Codex, and the complaints they all have is not "it's a bad codex" but "it's not 3.5". Some of us have had to wait a lot longer for an update... And Eldar is one of those."

So very true...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> To be fair, yes I did play both CSM and Daemons in 5th and I did just fine. I *hated* the 3.5 codex, it was a bloody nightmare to find anything, and was a mess. It also allowed for truly broken lists that were no fun to play against.


In a way I have to say that feels like it describes Eldar perfectly too. Just the actual book though, all the units are all over the place, had to tab the thing to find any information in the book on a needed basis. Then of course you have the random people with the money for all jetbike armies and things that just seem 100% broken when you aren't prepared or able to spend millions on (it seems like).

Really would like to see a bit more bite to the Eldar though, I can play fine with the existing book but it does feel like some things are just completely missing... and for some reason not running a Farseer is complete insanity.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

no not running eldrad is insanity lol 
i play eldar and i agree we need more punch in 5th we just contested with tanks last turn know we cant do that 
oh the other thing is us having the best flyers in the galaxy but we dont get any outside of forge world hell we dont even have any anti aircraft weapons


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Have anyone heard anything new about a future Codex:Eldar? 

It has been a while anything was written about it and I understand that 6th ed. CSM and DA has take up alot of time and space. But, anyone?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I definitely know there is some new artwork for several Eldar units.

At Games Day UK this year talking to Jes Goodwin he said he enjoys working on both Eldar ranges because of how similar they both are under the surface. When perusing through some of his old Dark Eldar artwork from 2006 I noticed a couple of loose sheets of paper which were loaded with new Eldar artowrk. Dated from last year if you were interested.

I may want to add now that this in no way says that Eldar are going to be released anytime soon since the first work on the Dark Eldar started over 4 years before we saw the finished book but it certainly is along the way.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do we have the oldest codex yet? I just want some new stuff darn it!


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope Not sure actually which came out first Black Templars or Tau, but from looking at the copyright dates they both came out in 2005 while Eldar came out in 2006 at least in the copies I have of them that is the dates.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_(Warhammer_40,000)
Black Templars, Tau Empire, Eldar


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sigh, someone explain again why GW thinks this is still a good business model. Rule books that are 7 almost 8 years old.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a good business model because if I see Biel-tan painted funky new stuff, I'll want to buy it. I already have half a Tau battle force and most of DV to paint!

In more seriousness, I agree. Paizo are proving that a free, easily tweaked ruleset sells supplements/models far better than a paid-for, slow progress, massive-update step change.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to see all the Pheonix Lords re-sculpted, as well as the Avatar.

New fast attack would be nice too.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

new eldrad, gjb, shining spears, wave serpants, falcons, vypers, would also be nice 
a solitare, harlie bikes, and mimes great harlie and shadowserr aswell. 
3 or 4 flyers and no foot units with skyfire .
falcons and wave serpants and vypers able to fly for a turn would be cool. 
exodites atleast a few units would be good .
guardians able to take extra suport weapons .
shadow weavers acting like night spinners but smaller. 
guardians point reduction aswell as all the tanks bar war walkers wraith guard and pheonix lords should be reduced aswell .


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> It's a good business model because if I see Biel-tan painted funky new stuff, I'll want to buy it. I already have half a Tau battle force and most of DV to paint!
> 
> In more seriousness, I agree. Paizo are proving that a free, easily tweaked ruleset sells supplements/models far better than a paid-for, slow progress, massive-update step change.


....it's like you read my mind and posted my thoughts on the subject. But I'm still at least a little ways away from actually ragequitting 40k for reasons relating to the GW business model, which... has been steadily trading away its long-term survivability for short-term profit every year for as long as I've been in the hobby. They'll probably go out of business before I ragequit, actually.

Don't get me wrong, they have some golden-ass IP and gorgeous models, but those seem to be their only real merits anymore...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

seermaster said:


> I'd like to see new models for: Eldrad, the Guardian Jet Bikes, Shining Spears, Wave Serpents, Falcons, and Vypers. I'd also like to see the Solitare added to the codex, as well as Harlequin Jet Bikes, Mimes, a Great Harlequin and Shadowseer as well.
> I think that they should also get 3 or 4 flyers and none of the foot units should have skyfire .
> I also think that a rule that lets Falcons, Wave Serpents and Vypers to Zoom like fliers for a turn would be cool.
> Adding in Exodites (at least a few units) would be good too.
> ...


Corrections for clarity in yellow (or at least my best guess on it all).

Nothing personal, but reading your posts is a real pain. I'm not really big on making sure people have perfect spelling or grammar, but at least take the time to make sure you use some complete sentences and punctuation. It makes it so we can understand what you're saying a lot better and leads to less miscommunication.

That said, I see a lot of wish listing there. Points cost reductions are par for the course but tanks that get to act like flyers (which would have to be the Zooming mode since Hovering Flyers are skimmers anyways) seems a bit nuts, even if it is for a turn.

Some of that other stuff I could kind of see, but some of it (like Harlequins on bikes) I doubt we'll see anytime soon.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well i am sorry for no punctuation. 
For clarification acting like a flyer would mean they couldnt shoot the falcons have a version of the rule for there formation in apocalypse,it would give the Eldar alot of mobility witch i would love. 
The harlie bikes was more wishlisting.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

seermaster said:


> Well i am sorry for no punctuation.


It's not a huge deal, but when you have long posts with no punctation and sentences that just kind of disappear into each other without filling out the idea they started....well it gets really hard to read.



seermaster said:


> For clarification acting like a flyer would mean they couldnt shoot the falcons have a version of the rule for there formation in apocalypse,it would give the Eldar alot of mobility witch i would love.


There is a rule like that for one of the Imperial Flyers (FW). It can zoom, but only ever snapfires. That's about the best comparison I could see.

I still don't see it, especially not if you get a points cost reduction. It's just not realistic to give them more special rules AND make them cheaper.



seermaster said:


> The harlie bikes was more wishlisting.


I gathered, it's something I don't see happening....or if it does it'll be really expensive points wise. Too many good rules that can be put into effect for that unit for it to be cheap.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My guesses :

Updates/additions
All Phoenix Lords : these are second edition models and are 25mm heroic scale

Avatar: 2nd ed model, needs to be brought in line with FW

Jetbikes/Shining Spears: 2nd ed model, small, prototypes have surfaced

Warp Spiders: 2nd ed sculpt, small, static

Nightwing: our flyer

Wraithguard: 2nd Edition, static, can see expanded options. 

To be continued


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Whilst the models may get updated to plastics, don't count on the models changing too much. These are Jez's babies, and the resculpts they got in the early 2000's were just reposes, with some tweaks (the bucktoothed scorpions were - unfortunate).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was not implying any major redesign. Just bringing them upto current 40k size and a bit more modular/options. We have a lot of second edition sculpts, several that I doubt will get touched: Falcon, Vyper and i doubt any of the 06 resculpts will get anything this time either. 

New units/imports I am sure we will see, but not a ton of. I am pretty sure we can see the Nightwing. Other possibilities are the Wasp, Spectres, Phoenix, Wraithseer. 

I doubt we will see any new Harliquins, as they were not in the DE codex. 

A plastic Farseer/Warlock kot would be nice but not required.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Zion the rule would have to be very expensive somthing like 35 45 points,but yeh could be a bit overpowering.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I doubt we will see any new Harliquins, as they were not in the DE codex.


Aren't all the original 2nd Ed Harlequins now represented anyway?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No Solitaire.

Unfortunately I don't know if our SCs will get resculpts - the door was wide open for Kharn, Fabius, Abaddon and Ahriman to get new models but they didn't. Instead CSM got even more characters they don't need.

And we are, by far, the army with the most 2nd Ed models, it stretches into double figures and is really quite ridiculous. I'd be happy if for our 6th codex we got not a single new unit, but they updated and brought into plastics every model from 1990.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It's only the Phoenix Lords that need resculpts out of the characters though. I for one am very happy with the current crop of Warlocks and Eldrad.

But when a lot of the range is as dated as it is GW really are going to have to put a bit of effort to get everything updated. If they have time to do marines every 2 years I struggle to reason why they cannot spend some time updating the crummiest, oldest models. Especially since Eldar are one of the best selling armies for 40K.

Wishlisting for me would be a variant of close combat Wraithguard and a new aspect. One perhaps for heavy set defending with a cool armour save and a decent invulnerable but with very little ability to shift enemy units.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Avatar, don't forget minime. 

I would love a close combat Wraithguard as well.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

If the Warp Spiders get considerably more competent as well as well sculpted poseable plastics, I may un-retire from 40K.

Though if you can only have 1 squad as troops I probably won't bother investing heavily. Guardians and Dire Avengers are some of the most boring tripe in the game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Have to agree with Djinn, the Avatar is the one unit i am yet to be happy with for the eldar, i have every incarnation of him and the GW ones are too small and the forgeworld ones are excellent but look a bit naked due to no cloak, everyone knows cloaks are cool.

I would like to see a plastic kit for his bloody handedness, with weapon options and other stuff to make him more customisable and also a set of stats that makes him very hard not to field.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If anything, if it strays away from a set SC set-up (which, given the fluff, he really is) I'd say the Avatar will likely get the C'Tan treatment.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

oh please no


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

seermaster said:


> oh please no


This.

Each Craftworld has one Avatar. One. There's an argument for multiple craftworlds fighting together, but this is why we have Apocalypse.

Let him shoot the Wailing Doom as a Heavy Flamer and give him a 2+ and 4++. Boom, job done.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Right. One avatar. Which is why my problem has always be it is the size of a terminator and its stats are very similar to a piece of generic norn queen biomass - when it should be much larger and have s7 t7, s8 t8, or some amazing special rules. 

Maybe the customizability could make it reflect the different natures of khaine, the different young kings used to awaken it, and the difference in craftworlds. Or just one of the above. But keeping it 0-1.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not all craft world's worship Khaine.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

No craftworlds technically worship him as such he's just accepted as being 1 of the gods who survived.
And the avatar is acepted as being his embodiement when awakened all eldar on the craftworld feel his call.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

seermaster - if you don't mind me asking, whi said they worship khaine?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

whi said they worship kaine
i dont understand
djinn said not all craftworlds worship kaine inless i missed somthing in the current codex it doesnt say they actualy worship him atall


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Ok. I was just confused because thought he was resonding to someone then you responded to him but I couldn't see where someone said the worship khaine. *takes breath* THATS IT

A unit that worships khaine in the new dex. Like executioners or witch elves for dark elves. We could give them something like this - 
WS5 BS4 S3 T3 I5 W1 A1 Ld 9 3+ (basic aspect stats plus one ws) 
Give them rage, furios charge and zealot. We will call them embattled disciples. They are elites. 

Equipment wise aspect armour, shuriken pistols and then maybe scorpion chainswords, or witchblades, or power weapons, or something with rending. Maybe nothing. Make an IC for them too - 

WS8 BS5 S3 T3 W2 I7 A5 LD 10 3+/4++. Give him the 3 same rules plus independant character. And the once burned special rule - giving him feel no pain. And the eye of my lord special rule - Whenever the avatar is on the table (friend or foe) the young king fights to prove himself worthy of his master. He gains the preferred enemy (everything) special rule and his feel no pain saves on a 2+. The young king makes disciples troops. 

Give him option like power weapons, meltas, flamers, etc. Maybe throw in a psyker upgrade - but I'm not sure. 

Please GW read this form


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The stats for your avatar suck, what I was meaning was there could be more then one flavor of avatar.

Edit: never mind, I just can't read. He may be a bit overpowered actually.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

my young king ic hq guy? He is super killy but would be 0-1 and require you to take another hq - he can't lead your army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm would require play testing. The 2+ FNP is what makes him pretty OP. He would need his own special weapon to make him a real aspect. Flaming whip maybe?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a lot of open ground for new combat weapons for Eldar. Every combat unit we have is Sword + Pistol, with the exception of Singing Spears and Executioner. That leaves plenty of space for: Tridents, double Swords, Maces, Axes, Shields, Staves, Polearms, Whips, Daggers, Fist weapons (like Power Blades), Greatswords, Picks etc.

Whips are probably more DE-ish and Maces may not fit with the delicate Aesthetic, but there are loads of excellent concepts that could work.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

When you figure he is only t3, it isn't as broken. Corbulo's fnp gets ignored all the time. 

Maybe we could make it a 3+.

I'm thinking maybe claws and a very martial aestetic?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

what 8 atacks claws give shred strength 4 on charge crazy also doesnt fit fluff as the avatar is awakened by a young king dying in a horrible way but gw change fluff alot so could happen


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I know the young king 'dies'. Think of all the things you could do like - 

"As the avatar of the bloody-handed god, khaela mensa khaine, awakens, the young king, the exarch chosen to be the recipient of the ceremony, is not killed , melted, or destroyed. He is taken to a dimension, unaccesible through warp or webway, a world entirely of molten rock. He fights Rhana Dandra just as surely as we approach it, in the chance that our galaxy, our dimension, might be spared this final battle. But sometimes a more direct influence is needed - when circumstances are so dire even the final battle must be left to the other first exarchs, while the young king aids his past, present, and future craftworld. After he has diverted them from the path of destruction that even the greatest farseers could not divine, his body will once again burn to nothingness, but his spirit will remain, and so long as khaine holds his soulstone, he will fight Rhana Dandra forevermore, in the name of his people."

Think of what a skilled writer who had more time and got paid for their work could do with that. There are soo many other options too - I have always wanted to know the story of the young king. Now we could!


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

that is certainly a good idea but i dont think the unit is so much


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

MadCowCrazy: Added on March 2nd
Source


> via an Anonymous Source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Just read your report with your new elder army.
> 
> A couple notes that you might find interesting:
> ...


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm would like crafters specific list, like for example if u take an autarch on a jetbike in a saim hann army, all jet bike mounted units get skilled rider and shining spears become troops or something like that


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well this is nice. I'd like this craftworld specific kind of thing going on. My craftworld is a hybrid between Ulthwe and Alaitoc, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Autarch should be allowed multiple different paths due to their fluff, but I'm guessing the points cost per path is expensive.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

madcowcrazy said:


> madcowcrazy: Added on march 2nd
> source


ooh! Added rules for allying with the dark eldar! Want!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

New Eldar WOOT!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This makes me happy, and probably broke.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I should probably start saving now for the Ulthwé collectors edition codex...

(I delude myself into thinking that GW actually gives a crap about non-Chaos Xenos enough to make different covers)


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Sethis said:


> I should probably start saving now for the Ulthwé collectors edition codex...
> 
> (I delude myself into thinking that GW actually gives a crap about non-Chaos Xenos enough to make different covers)


Actually, after Chaos, Eldar is about the only army where that makes sense. A Harlequin variant could look stunning.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

nevynxxx said:


> Actually, after Chaos, Eldar is about the only army where that makes sense. A Harlequin variant could look stunning.


Yeah. But GW won't do it again until Space Marines. You'll see seperate covers for Ultramarines, Imperial Fists, Salamanders and ... White Scars. 

I just hope the new ally rules for Dark Eldar aren't too different. I'm just adding Eldar allies.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well considering how amazing Legions were in the Chaos book I really don't expect any Craftworld rules or anything special for Dark Eldar. They're already buddy-buddy which is great for allying in the first place. Granted it would be nice.

Same with covers though I'd suspect. Demons got variant covers but with more Craftworlds mine would get left out anyway.

Personally I would just be happy to get a new book period. Some of the last books units really came into 6th edition mixed. Want my super-power-air-tanks again


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Last week we had a decent set of rumors about a Tau codex, which is still looking like the 3rd Quarter of this year for a release date. This week, Larry Vela, here on Bols has a follow up to that set, including a new Eldar large tank, and two box sets: Guardian/storm guardian combo box, and a Guardian Jetbike/ Shining Sperar combo box.


Am I reading this right? New guardians and jetbike models?!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats been in the rumor mill for months now.... but if you think about it, it makes sense given GW's pennat for duel kits lately.... Plus, given Eldar have I think, the oldest models still used, it makes sense the range wil be getting redone to modernise it.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

True. Not sure how I missed that, but I'm sure glad it's a 'solid' rumor. The whole reason I got into DE was the awesomeness of the new Kabalite Warrior kit. With the promise of revamped Guardians / Dire Avengers, I'm pretty thrilled at the idea of collecting an Eldar allied force.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

New Guardians is actually one of the least useful kits we could get, unless they simply add a CCW sprue to the current box. In greater need of resculpts are:

The Avatar, Eldrad, every Phoenix Lord, every Warlock, Wraithguard, Jetbikes, Warp Spiders, Vypers, and the Falcon chassis (so every tank variant).

Because they're all Second Edition models, which is to say, rapidly approaching 20 years old.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rumor is they're getting an entire range redo... ala Dark Eldar.

As pointed out, they're probably the oldest range of models still in use so they need an update.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The only problem with a complete revamp is that the Dark Eldar are still missing characters from their range two years later. Nothing wrong with old models if they still serve their purpose. You might not even like the new sculpts.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> The only problem with a complete revamp is that the Dark Eldar are still missing characters from their range two years later. Nothing wrong with old models if they still serve their purpose. You might not even like the new sculpts.


True, I'm still waiting on my Voidraven. But the models DE _do _have are pretty sweet.

I hadn't quite reckoned on how out-of-date the Eldar models are. I do hope they resculpt the entire line though. I'd love to see some plastic Howling Banshees. Here's to hoping they won't be finecast.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I could somehow see a duel howling banshee / striking scorpian kit... resculpt them well enough and you could get away with a weapon and head swap, with maybe a few addition bits stuck on to distinguise between them.

Thing is though, Characters you can make and model yourself.. you don't NEED them as you do core units etc. And as far as i'm aware, DE do have all their core units now.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, they do. The only things missing are the Voidraven and a couple characters. And as was said, you can convert most of them yourself. But some, like Lady Malys and Vect have unique weapons that could be tough to create.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eldar models maybe some of the oldest but they are also still some of the best,jes goodwin has a real soft spot for them and i think he realy put his heart and soul into the craft world eldar in the 90s and because of that the models have stood the test of time. That said they really do deserve a make over in plastic.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Eldar models maybe some of the oldest but they are also still some of the best,jes goodwin has a real soft spot for them and i think he realy put his heart and soul into the craft world eldar in the 90s and because of that the models have stood the test of time. That said they really do deserve a make over in plastic.


That is true... they were my very first army and the models were great and did pass the test of time.

But at the same time, the fact that it's still those same old models I have been looking at for well over 15 years is what is stopping me from picking up eldar, so I say: bring it! 

I'm just hoping they also do something exciting with the falcon chasis... Given the sleekness of some of the FW stuff (like the hornet for instance), it is starting to show a few grey hairs by now...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just glad I have my old Drazhar 3rd edition model, he was always the best mini in DE back then.

As for Eldar, they better get new poseable Warp Spiders.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

It'd be very nice if the Eldar got an update comparable to the one the Dark Eldar got. The age of the models shows very clearly (oversized hands and feet, disproportionate bodies, unpleasantly tiny waists, the faces consisting of oversized eyes, noses and mouths with jutting cheeks), especially when compared to the newer and more aesthetically pleasing Dark Eldar.

The only exceptions to this rule, I feel, are the farseers, Yriel, and the Wraithlord.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> The only exceptions to this rule, I feel, are the farseers, Yriel, and the Wraithlord.


I do like those ones. I still like most of the models I've picked up over the years though I like the previous generation of Banshees more. New kits for everything would sure nice but if Chaos was any indication I'd expect a bunch of Finecast and a plastic kit or two.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of the models for the Eldar do look great, even after so long. However there are still a vast number of models that date from 1996 that would benefit from an update due to the age really showing (namely looking at the Wraithguard, Warp Spiders, Shining Spears, Jetbikers and all Phoenix Lords here).

If GW take the exact same process they have for the current armies where only 1 or 2 units get redone as well as throwing in new units I can't help but worry how much of the Eldar range will stll be outdated even after the new update.

Despite saying this if ANYONE dares touches the Eldrad Ulthuan model and produces anything less than its current incarnation I will storm up to Nottingham and publicly have the sculptor hung, drawn and quartered live on this website to set an example.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Really I dont think the Eldrad model is that good, I do think though that the Eldar, and dark Eldar for that mateer need to be plastic though, finecast and Eldar dont mix.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

I quite like the Eldar tanks I think there ok, the Aspect warriors need sorting for sure, I have just finished my Dire Avenger squad and i quite like them I dont think there to bad, nightmare to do because there so spindly but they have definatly stood the test of time, is there any rumour as to who is going to write the new dex?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Theres 3 names tagged to it right now, so its totally unsure..... Matt Ward, who's name seems to get tagged to everything lately. Gav Thorpe, or Phil Kelly.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought Phil Kelly said he wasn't doing another Eldar book so soon after doing Dark Eldar. Could be baseless rumoring, like Ward being listed for everything. But given what the rules changes did to his beautifully crafted Dark Eldar(not the time for that rant), I wouldn't blame him for wanting nothing to do with either Eldar faction.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Is it to much to ask Jervis Johnson to do it?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jd579 said:


> Is it to much to ask Jervis Johnson to do it?


Jervis made "executive changes" to the last one while Kelly was on Holiday basically mucking the book all up. 

As for Kelly not wanting to write it, he's stated that he didn't want to do a faction he's done already again until someone else has had a go at it and that seemed to be GW's policy on who was writing what....

That is until Ward did WFB Daemons a second time in a row. So who knows?


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

> From GrizBe
> Theres 3 names tagged to it right now, so its totally unsure..... Matt Ward, who's name seems to get tagged to everything lately. Gav Thorpe, or Phil Kelly.


Well from something I dug out of the "Sisters PDF Delays Explained" thread page 22 which originally came from a Black Templar rumour posted by zion, it said



> Quote:From Black Templar thread
> Q) Who is writing the other upcoming books?
> A) Robin is doing Tau Empire, Phil is doing Eldar, Matt is doing Orks, and then Phil is back on duty doing Black Templars. Can't remember who is doing Tyranids, it's either Phil or Matt. I think it's Matt but I'm not 100% on that one.


We will see very soon who has written the Tau codex (if rumours are true) so can then judge the Black Templar rumour.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

According to today's rumors, Jeremy Vetock has Tau duties...so not sure how reliable that above quote is...or today's rumors for that matter.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

More Eldar rumours who is hyped up 
http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/eldar-bits-new-plastics-coming.html?m=1


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

There no New rumours yet though.... Plastic jetbikes etc? If you look back at my first collection post they're right in there.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm re-hyped, though! This sounds awesome. Can't wait to see what GW comes up with. Tau need to hurry up and go away so Eldar can barge onto the scene!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish that they would make most the eldar. in plastic 
does everyone remember when the current eldar codex come out did it not come. Out about 6 year ago.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't wait for a new codex. I love my eldar but I've not played a game with them since 6th came out as it's difficult to create competitive lists at the current points usually played in my local meta. I'd be happy with a points tweak and some new plastics


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

And a huge Wraith Walker thingy on the same lines as Tau's Riptide?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> And a huge Wraith Walker thingy on the same lines as Tau's Riptide?


If something like that does make it into the codex, I will have to hunt down whoever approved it and kill them. With fire. The only model we need on a large oval base is our flyer(s).


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

This is certainly shaping up to be an exciting/expensive year. Must ... Keep ... Wallet ... In ... Pocket!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Sethis said:


> If something like that does make it into the codex, I will have to hunt down whoever approved it and kill them. With fire. The only model we need on a large oval base is our flyer(s).


Agreed, Eldar are sleek and refined for lack of a better word, they don't use big gangly things like that. When they are get their 'big' piece it will be a flyer.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Spirit warriors are not new. I have some of the old ones. However, them being giant *is* new, as they were smaller than aspect warriors before. But then, the Avatar used to be the same size as a howling banshee...

And Eldar do use "big gangly things". They use Titans, and have their own equivalent of Warhounds, and something that was between a Wraithlord and a warhound, but it's name escapes me (from Epic). I had the old models, they were great.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Spirit warriors are not new. I have some of the old ones. However, them being giant *is* new, as they were smaller than aspect warriors before. But then, the Avatar used to be the same size as a howling banshee...
> 
> And Eldar do use "big gangly things". They use Titans, and have their own equivalent of Warhounds, and something that was between a Wraithlord and a warhound, but it's name escapes me (from Epic). I had the old models, they were great.


*Knights:*
Towering Destroyer.
Fire Gale.
Bright Stallion.

*Titans:*
Revenant.
Phantom.
Warlock.

:so_happy:


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Always fun to see people who never played Epic saying "we don't need big things, we've never had them before". Especially Eldar, had some of the nicest big things there are!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That and they've obviously not seen the Forgeworld Eldar titans....


But yeah, not really surprising given the current pattern that Eldar would get a big unit... seems to be the new vogue to give armies a huge centerpeice unit.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> But yeah, not really surprising given the current pattern that Eldar would get a big unit... seems to be the new vogue to give armies a huge centerpeice unit.


Indeed. I can see why they sell well. The majority of people *always* want a big centerpiece. That's why forgeworld exists at all. Of the "random bits for armies I don't want to collect, but I want to paint" it's always the big centerpieces for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im torn between a wraithbone armoured big Avatar or an eldar knight titan as a big beastie


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> im torn between a wraithbone armoured big Avatar or an eldar knight titan as a big beastie


I'd love it to be a Knight of some sort... With the current moves toward big models, I'm really hoping to see them in the game - about half as big as a warhound is probably as large as things could reasonably get and still be used in standard 40k (well, until we're all used to that size as being normal - then it'd seem perfectly reasonable for things to scale up again when they start releasing £150 plastic thunderhawks...)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost Warriors: http://www.landmarksofbritain.co.uk...r1.jpg?q=warseer/40k_eldar_ghost_warrior1.jpg

Knights: http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2131epiceldarknights.jpg

Titan Concept art by Jez: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5168/eldartitans.jpg

I have no problem with a big gangly thing, so long as it fits the imagery. And I can't see Jez letting anyone screw with his babies...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Personally, i'd expect the Eldar big gribbly to be something like the Wraithseer that FW already makes going off the description rumours floating about.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Ghost Warriors: http://www.landmarksofbritain.co.uk...r1.jpg?q=warseer/40k_eldar_ghost_warrior1.jpg
> 
> Knights: http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2131epiceldarknights.jpg
> 
> ...


The forgeworld ones are pretty faithful reproductions of those concept sketches, though i get the feeling Jes was just doing concept work for other sculptors for quite some time as his name seems to crop up alot.

for me he is 40k


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to let you all know that space marines may come next :shok: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/space-marine-codex-is-next-after-tau.html?m=1


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> Just to let you all know that space marines may come next :shok: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/space-marine-codex-is-next-after-tau.html?m=1


I'm going to repeat some things I mentioned in the thread I started for this rumour:

According to the rough release schedule we'd been seeing Eldar where late summer/early autumn in when they'd arrive. This means between May (High Elves) and August (Eldar) we had question marks in both June and July. 

Now it's not impossible to see months missing, but we were looking at two possibly empty months with nothing to fill them, and only the faint buzz of what could be filling that hole (some talk of a big-box release but we get a rumour of that -every- year even if it's not true).

Now, GW's fiscal calendar ends in May. So if they release Marines in June that starts off the next fiscal year for them very strong with a nice cornerstone release for the army. Is it what everyone wants? No. Is it what will sell and ensure the company can afford to keep bringing out the releases. All this new stuff costs money so it's no surprise that GW is using one of their flagship products to ensure that the money keeps flowing so they can keep working.

So yeah, Marines are likely next as it fits with GW's way of operating and helps fill those summer months. The question is, what is coming in July?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

However it goes against hastings and he is almost never wrong,maybe i cant see it maybe i wont but if they stop the 1 month 1 book at high elves just before eldar 
I SWEAR TO GOD i will write a very sturn letter to gw HQ.:biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

seermaster said:


> However it goes against hastings and he is almost never wrong,maybe i cant see it maybe i wont but if they stop the 1 month 1 book at high elves just before eldar
> I SWEAR TO GOD i will write a very sturn letter to gw HQ.:biggrin:


Hastings only tracks new models which means he may not have seen/been told about new ones or there won't be any new models in this release just a rehash of what we got, maybe a renaming of something or pulling in some FW options (Hastings doesn't track Fw, and in fact he seems to mostly track the plastics). Hastings never said we wouldn't get Marines in June, nor did he have something that covered June/July so it doesn't interfere with existing rumours.

Regardless I don't think this is "stern letter" worthy thing to complain about to GW. It's a rumour so we won't know if it's true until mid-May and even then we won't know the scope of what's coming until the codex itself gets here (if it's coming at all).


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well that does remind me, the only thing I'd like to see on a big base is a complete Avatar resculpt - something that is the same size as the Dreadknight with *lots* of sexy rune, flame and blood detail with option for spear or sword. The Avatar (as something that's supposed to be equivalent to a Greater Daemon in height) has been far too small for far too long. So basically slightly smaller FW ones in plastic.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Actualy he did say marines were not june a day or so ago.And his list was tau,high elves, eldar lizadmen i think. 
And i was complaining about them stoping the 1 codex 1 month schedule at high elves witch are 1 release behind eldar.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Well that does remind me, the only thing I'd like to see on a big base is a complete Avatar resculpt - something that is the same size as the Dreadknight with *lots* of sexy rune, flame and blood detail with option for spear or sword. The Avatar (as something that's supposed to be equivalent to a Greater Daemon in height) has been far too small for far too long. So basically slightly smaller FW ones in plastic.


After playing one of the Dawn of War games that's exactly what I was thinking. On the other hand the Avatar isn't hard to hit at it's current size. I'd like bigger, but more durable might be in order, not to mention with all the shooting now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just a small bit.. but promising that Eldar should be coming soon:



> From an anonymous email to Darnok over at Warseer:
> Every 3-4 months, as an independent retailer, we get a list of items that must be stocked. These are changed in advanced so we don't order old stock, and to give us a change to sell off old stock before new items turn up. The last one in about October / November added a few basic Marine items but dropped Tau Battlesuits, which would tie in with concepts of new battlesuits and new Tau for Spring / Easter.
> 
> Yesterday I got the new list, which had a lot of changes in the Fantasy sections. I no longer have to stock High Elves Spearmen, Wood Elves, Bret Knights or Dwarf Warriors. It can therefore be reasonably speculated that these core troop choices will be relaunched in the next 6 - 8 months.* The only change in 40k was I no longer have to stock any Eldar (not even DA or Guardians).*
> ...


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, not even dire avengers does that mean we're looking at a total new eldar?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I doubt it, the dire avengers are not that old. The box may be getting additional sprues or bits added though


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> I doubt it, the dire avengers are not that old. The box may be getting additional sprues or bits added though


That's what I was thinking. It's likely just a reboxing.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

if we are looking at a whole new eldar, it would prove very interesting...maybe therell be more wraith type units, as opposed to so many 'live' troops.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

That would be nice in a way. If they're on the run in a sense, seems like they would use more than just 2 types of semi specialized units that aren't all that incredible anyway. If I'm waking the dead to keep the living alive they should be better at it then the living I have already.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

So more options, always nice to have. Hopefully the new eldar codex might finally give us force weapons because as eldar been the strongest psychic wise u think they would have them. But then which is better force weapons or witch blades as they are. Or maybe a mixture of the both or is that wishlisting.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What we can hope for:

Fire Dragon/Dire Avenger Dual-Kit plastic box
Striking Scorpion/Howling Banshee Dual-Kit plastic box
Swooping Hawk/Warp Spider Dual-Kit plastic box

Leave Reapers as Finecast. All you need is two different head and weapon choices with Exarch options. Guardians could be a combination box of Storm and Defender with Platforms being released as plastic blisters a la Aspiring Champion.

Unlikely, I admit. But we can hope.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Dire Avengers / Fire dragons I can see. 

Scorpions / Banshees: one has segmented armour and is a stealth-type. The other is lithe, virtually exclusively female and typically running. Possible, but unlikely.

Warp Spiders / Hawks: Similar problem. Bulky armour and ground based vs fliers? 

They'd be better off doing individual kits and selling them in the smaller 5man boxes, than trying to multitask and having you end up with an entire unit's worth of bits to sell- I mean sit in your bits box.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hawks/Banshees
Spiders/Scorpions

going on the size/style of the armour alone. Would also match the poses.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

That's a better combo. Though the Banshee duel combo set would likely feature add-on boobs, as not all Hawks are girls :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> That's a better combo. Though the Banshee duel combo set would likely feature add-on boobs, as not all Hawks are girls :wink:


Could be similar to the Deathmark/Immortal dual kit where they share common parts (half a torso, legs, maybe arms) but have other parts that are different (different heads, other half a torso, hands holding weapons).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess the split torso is most likely. Unless there is a change in the hawk's rules (less likely).

Unless Reapers and Spiders become a dual set, I could see that being logical.

And there's always the thought that you buy the 'Avenger' set and then an Aspect add-on. Which would provide Torsos, Arms, etc. 
I'd love this option to be true, but I doubt it and it would be hella expensive knowing GW.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Zion said:


> Hastings only tracks new models which means he may not have seen/been told about new ones or there won't be any new models in this release just a rehash of what we got, maybe a renaming of something or pulling in some FW options (Hastings doesn't track Fw, and in fact he seems to mostly track the plastics). Hastings never said we wouldn't get Marines in June, nor did he have something that covered June/July so it doesn't interfere with existing rumours.
> 
> Regardless I don't think this is "stern letter" worthy thing to complain about to GW. It's a rumour so we won't know if it's true until mid-May and even then we won't know the scope of what's coming until the codex itself gets here (if it's coming at all).


Am I wrong in thinking that, according to Nafka at least, Hastings, Stickmonkey and A.N. Other all had Eldar well before Marines, and Stickmonkey actually specified June? I didn't think those guys were often wrong, especially closer to supposed release dates? (THough I do appreciate that all these are just rumours...)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Foodlord said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that, according to Nafka at least, Hastings, Stickmonkey and A.N. Other all had Eldar well before Marines, and Stickmonkey actually specified June? I didn't think those guys were often wrong, especially closer to supposed release dates? (THough I do appreciate that all these are just rumours...)


As the year goes on the schedule tends to become more defined. Hastings and Harry don't really tend to lay it out month by month but instead just by the order of what army will come after another.

That said as we've gotten further into this year it's looking like Eldar are in June. Vanilla Marines at the time of the post were a "new" addition and at the time I was plugging them into what seemed like a hole because at the time we were expecting Eldar in the fall. Since that seems to be wrong I've taken to keeping track of them with Eldar being in June now, followed by Apoc 2.0, followed by Lizardmen, followed by the Black Box, followed by Marines. And pending changes as we learn more.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Are we talking end of June or the start of June that the models will be released


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Are we talking end of June or the start of June that the models will be released


From my understanding it looks like Eldar will be out in the 1st (as that's the first Sat in June) so we should see pre-orders go live on the 25th of May.

Now granted I can always be wrong, and this is just based on release schedules in conjunction with the current rumours so please no lynching if I'm wrong.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Gah I don't need Eldar that soon, have enough armies to beef up! Even though I'd like my Eldar to feel useful again ASAP. Oh well, wont complain if I have a reason to beef them up too. Wife might though...



Orochi said:


> And there's always the thought that you buy the 'Avenger' set and then an Aspect add-on. Which would provide Torsos, Arms, etc.
> I'd love this option to be true, but I doubt it and it would be hella expensive knowing GW.


Considering the price of Thousand Sons now I don't even want to know what I would be paying for that. I don't really see them sharing enough bits though to really make that needed, even if they shared some it could just be a generic sprue in every box. If they shared a lot though you'd have to get a pretty good range of poses out of the basic box.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am really psyched and looking forward to this. Even if Eldar are delayed because GW want to fuck with everyone even if it is simply because I know they can't be much further down the line.

Plus some of the concept artwork in Jes's sketch book was really drool worthy.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Zion said:


> From my understanding it looks like Eldar will be out in the 1st (as that's the first Sat in June) so we should see pre-orders go live on the 25th of May.
> 
> Now granted I can always be wrong, and this is just based on release schedules in conjunction with the current rumours so please no lynching if I'm wrong.


*starts hammering scaffold into shape*

I really do hope you're right; I've waited a LONG time for this (6 years and 4 months to be exact). I have arranged the sale of one of my kidneys in late May.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Foodlord said:


> *starts hammering scaffold into shape*
> 
> I really do hope you're right; I've waited a LONG time for this (6 years and 4 months to be exact). I have arranged the sale of one of my kidneys in late May.


I know it has been near to 6 years but I can not believe that it has been that long. Just hopeing it will be mostly plastic.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Indeed it has old chap, the current Codex was first released in November 2006...
So currently, 6 years and 4 months ago. 
Consulting wikip..., I mean the Imperial Archives, the Tau Codex was released in March of 2006, which would make the timespan between the two almost exactly 7 years. Hope that means that I don't have to wait until November for my shiny new Circus Space Elves book....


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just excited for new models and which way will they take codex like will they do a codex that you can build a saim hann list with saim hann specific rules for jetbikes or specific rules for the craftworld that's uses a lot of wraith units or will they just do like the last codex and just have the fluff for them.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm actually waiting to see this release before I commit (like many others) to a new Tau army. I sold off my last Tau army about 18 months ago.

I was thinking about this earlier... just how old is the current Falcon? I don't have and sprues left to check the dating.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> I'm actually waiting to see this release before I commit (like many others) to a new Tau army. I sold off my last Tau army about 18 months ago.
> 
> I was thinking about this earlier... just how old is the current Falcon? I don't have and sprues left to check the dating.


its 16 years old, and is showing its age, great design, but really could do with a recut and polish


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers!

Yes, that is old. I agree it needs a touch -up, but it's arguably one of the best kits GW have done for the 40k range. In my eyes, anyway.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

The entire eldar range has stood the test of time but are showing there age now next to the new releases


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Yes, that is old. I agree it needs a touch -up, but it's arguably one of the best kits GW have done for the 40k range. In my eyes, anyway.


very true, one of my all time favourites, its showing its age now, would like to see it get pimped a bit and get all its options on the sprue, would also like them to add some more detail to the kit, its a great machine to do free hand on, but i would also like them to add some updated optional pilot parts,maybe some craftworld stuff and make the antenna less fragile.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't wait, admittedly DE are my first Eldar of choice, but I love mingling between the two, especially with the ally system. Just hope that what ever models get redone they touch-up/enhance instead of revamping as it were.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not sure I will be getting any new models (unless there is some really Harlequin-esque new kits that come out), but I am really looking forward to a new codex. New lower point costs and (in my wishlist) a few Harlequin characters, will make my Servant's army that much stronger.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

We need an assault vehicle, ideally the option to take a venom or the option to make a wave serpent an assault vehicle.

Wishlisting aside, I am seriously stoked for the new codex!


----------

